# Difficulty attaching lenses to my new EOS-M



## Vivid Color (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi M owners, I hope you can provide some advice.

I just received my new EOS-M with the 18-55mm as part of a kit and also a 22mm I purchased separately, all which I bought from 6ave during the recent eBay sale. The IQ of the images seem to be fine and I love the color and contrast. 

However, I'm a little concerned when I go to attach the lenses. In comparison to my other non-L and L lenses, these two EF-M lenses seem like they lack any lubricant and require a bit more effort/force to mount them to the M. The 22 requires more effort than the 18-55, and while they do go on and click into place, neither attach as easily or as smoothly as my other lenses. 

Have any of you noticed this phenomenon? Is this just the way they were made or does it indicate some sort of issue? I'd hate to mess with sending this back, but I also don't want to end up with a problem down the road.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 26, 2014)

I have not noticed any difficulty with my 2 M lenses or my adapter used for EF lenses. There s really no difference comparing this to any other SLR/DSLR with interchangeable lenses I've experienced. Can you compare this to any other camera or is this your only detachable lens camera? If it feels significantly different to you, something is not right.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd say it's normal. My three EF-M mounts (22/2, 18-55, EF adapter) all require a bit more force to rotate into place than EF lenses on my 1D X. In addition, with their smaller diameter and lighter weight, it's also a bit more difficult to turn the M lenses, adding to the _feel_ of them not mounting as smoothly (I notice a similar effect comparing the 40/2.8 pancake on my 1D X to a 'typical' lens like the 24-70).


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 26, 2014)

The 22mm, on my M, seems particularly tight...


----------



## bainsybike (Jul 26, 2014)

josephandrews222 said:


> The 22mm, on my M, seems particularly tight...



Mine too, but then there's very little surface to hold on to. And both the 22 and 18-55 have considerably smaller diameters than typical DSLR lenses, so there's less leverage when twisting them home. I think that's what you're experiencing.


----------



## celltech (Jul 26, 2014)

I wish my 5D3 mounted its lenses as tightly as my M. I was shocked the first time I mounted the 22/2 and *loved* the precision feel.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you all so very much for your quick replies. The combined effects of the small size and less leverage making for a different and tighter feel make a lot of sense to me. I have small hands and fingers, but even I find it difficult to get a good grip on these lenses. I'm greatly relieved to hear that almost of all you have experienced this phenomenon too. I can now stop fretting about this and focus on learning how to use all of the settings on my new M! I think this is going to be a really fun little camera to use! 

Many thanks again! 

Vivid


----------



## Rocky (Jul 26, 2014)

To make matter worst, both EOS-M lenses have only a 3/8 to 1/2 inch wide band at the base to be grab . And they are VERY SMOOTH.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd say it's normal. My three EF-M mounts (22/2, 18-55, EF adapter) all require a bit more force to rotate into place than EF lenses on my 1D X. In addition, with their smaller diameter and lighter weight, it's also a bit more difficult to turn the M lenses, adding to the _feel_ of them not mounting as smoothly (I notice a similar effect comparing the 40/2.8 pancake on my 1D X to a 'typical' lens like the 24-70).



+1. The size and weight, or mass of the lens you are handling. You often hear people who have had their first experience of mounting a large, heavy lens such as the 70-200/2.8 complaining that it is too loose.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 26, 2014)

I do notice a little more resistance when mounting M lenses...assumed it was normal. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 27, 2014)

CanonRumors rocks! Thank you all for your responses and assurances!


----------

